# due to an unidentified problem windows cannot display windows firewall settings



## Bcoultry (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,
running XP Home Edition service pack 2

Yesterday I ran into serious issues: Norton jammed up while I was trying to do a scan and I had to reset. Suddenly the computer had an empty boot sector, so I went through this long process running "chkdsk" and did some work using the Home Edition disc. Eventually I was able to get back onto my computer by loading up a new boot sector.

Minor problem: I now seem to have two Windows installs on my computer and have to choose between them when I am starting up.
I had a bunch of problems an hour later when I "misclicked" on a file which then proceeded to infect my computer. 
I ran SDFIX and COMBOFIX

I don't know which of the things I did yesterday caused this problem, but now when I try to adjust windows firewall I get this error message:
"due to an unidentified problem windows cannot display windows firewall settings."
I tried a registry fix I found on the windows site, it did nothing.
Any help would be much appreciated,
Ben


----------



## Bcoultry (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I've disabled it, I think for good, by using this at the command prompt:
netsh.exe firewall set opmode mode=disable profile=all 

Hope I didn't break anything.


----------

